# تصميم فيلا داخلى وخارجى بالسعودية



## arch.room (30 مايو 2009)




----------



## المعلوماتية (30 مايو 2009)

احتاج الى تصميم منزل ارضى


----------



## mostafa kamel (5 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية و هو ده الشغل


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (8 يونيو 2009)

روعة بكل ماتحملة من معنى شكرا لك


----------



## abu saber (8 يونيو 2009)

*شكر*

اشكركم شكرا جزيلا على هذة المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## ali&soso (10 يونيو 2009)

شو هالفن كتير حلو بارك الله فيك


----------



## شجرة الياسمين (10 يونيو 2009)

جميل جدا ويظهر انه حقيقي وواقعي ارجو شرح لنا عن انواع الانارة المستخدمة ومواقعها بالنسبة للبناية وهل النباتات المستخدمة هي ثري دي وخاصة نبات الاس


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (10 يونيو 2009)

شكراً Arch.room على هذا الطرح المتميز ،، المشروع رائع في إخراجة ومميز في تفاصيل الصور التي وضعتها سواء لواجهته الخارجية او للتفاصيل الداخلية. لكن حبذا لو وضعت لنا مخططات المساقط الافقة والقطاعات ،، سيكون أكثر ثراء وسنعرف المشروع على حقيقة وربما تزيد هذه المخططات من وصفنا له بالمتميز.
مع تحياتي وتقديري ودعواتي لك بالتوفيق.


----------



## ليلك5 (1 يونيو 2010)

خارج عن المألوف
ممكن معلومات اكثر, المساحه, التخطيط


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (10 يونيو 2010)

تسلم ايدك فعلا مجود وفن واضحين ورائعين وان كنت اشجع راى الاخ المهندس فيصل الشريف


----------



## vivyana (10 يونيو 2010)

ما شاء الله تصاميم رائعة جدا
وفقكم الله و رعاكم


----------



## مجدى عبدالله صلاح (13 يونيو 2011)

تصميم رائع


----------



## iraqivisionary (14 يونيو 2011)

عمل جميل


----------



## mizzo2011 (14 يونيو 2011)

جميلة جيدا جدا


----------



## arch_hamada (16 يونيو 2011)

تسلم ايدك فعلا مجود وفن واضحين ورائعين


----------



## لهيبـ الشوقـ (16 يونيو 2011)

روووووعة يعطيك العافية 

بالتوفيق


----------



## عثمان البندر (16 يونيو 2011)

مشروع جميل اخي
يعطيك العافية


----------

